# Help ID-ing 100 amp panel??



## mtmtnman (Sep 18, 2009)

Real estate broker i work close with has asked me to see if i can find a replacement cover for this old electrical panel in a bank owned home. I said i would try but i highly recommend that panel be upgraded. Being it's bank owned and in the county with no inspections, it's likely this will not happen. If anyone knows who makes this panel it would be helpful.

Thanks.....................


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Perhaps a photo would help.


----------



## mtmtnman (Sep 18, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Perhaps a photo would help.


LOL! Don't know what happened originally. It should be there now.....


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

FPE
Federal Pacific


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

FPE..........

*F*ire *P*roducing *E*quipment.

Just Google it if you don't believe me.


----------



## mtmtnman (Sep 18, 2009)

TxElectrician said:


> FPE
> Federal Pacific



Weren't all the FP panels recalled or just the push button ones???


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

They are no longer made. For some info start here 
http://www.ismypanelsafe.com/fpe.aspx


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

mtmtnman said:


> Weren't all the FP panels recalled or just the push button ones???



Push-button ones are Bulldog / Push-Matics. I don't remember any issues with them.

FPE panels may have breakers that did not have any NRTL listing, so who knows about the safety of the panels. UL refused to list them, but FPE kept making them.

Best solution: Panel swap.


----------



## mtmtnman (Sep 18, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Push-button ones are Bulldog / Push-Matics. I don't remember any issues with them.
> 
> FPE panels may have breakers that did not have any NRTL listing, so who knows about the safety of the panels. UL refused to list them, but FPE kept making them.
> 
> Best solution: Panel swap.


LOL! Been 8 yrs since i worked as an apprentice for a buddy of mine. After a year he ended up getting a divorce, shutting his business down and i changed career paths. I knew looking at the panel it was suspect. Just couldn't remember why............


----------

